# Corn and Beans looking good NOW



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Corn and Beans for export looking stronger for NOW. Beans are looking very viable for spring planting....maybe $14 beans in the near future?

Forecasts for South American Crops Continue to Drop

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, March beans at $13.06 and Nov. at $12.86


----------

